
Why Your Sales Training Is Ineffective (And What to Do About It) - okmeyou
https://medium.com/swlh/why-youre-sales-training-is-ineffective-and-what-to-do-about-it-cd57acb5eda3
======
ChocoReptile
Northpass LMS allows the content creator to deliver surveys to learners to get
feedback. Are these surveys predetermined and are used as reviews for the
course? Or the author can create his own survey? If he can, then how can he
get feedback about the course's quality? I think reviews are very important
but the description doesn't make it clear if they are implemented in Northpass
or not.

